# WRT54G Questions



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 13, 2007)

well i acquired this router from a friend that bought a wireless N router and after searching google it has came to my attention that there are many open source firmwares for this router..what i am asking is have any of you guys/gals tried any of these 3rd party firmwares on yours? what i am looking for is a very stable router and i wanna be able to see who is trying to connect to my wireless net also,i live in a very tight community,im sure my wireless connection could reach the city limits...my last router was a netgear and it crashed what seemed like every night for the last 6 months and im hoping this linksys will be much more stable


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm running a wrt54g right now and its rock stable just with the normal firmware. I have heard a  lot about the linux firmwares myself but I can't really justify messing with one. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 14, 2007)

dd wrt ...
i have a wrt 54gl btw ...

its rock solid, with teh different inter face as i connect, without having to input password i can see which MAC addresses are connecting to my router, in teh format ??.??.??.??.XX.XX where ? are Xes and X is teh last 4 hex of teh MAC, so supervising is no issue., i can set on times and off times into teh wireless section, filter by MAC address teh works ...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

ok i got ddWRT installed after a bit of "reverse engineering" i guess you would call it,and let me say it kinda sweet you can overclock your router's cpu, increase the xmit power,and even monitor the memory usage of the router,now if they only had a temp sensor..im enjoying it..now lets see if its stable


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

cool, i have a wrt54g, i gotta try it out.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

what version do you have..its harder to flash v5 and later but the earlier version were much easier..i ended up having a v5


----------



## hat (Oct 14, 2007)

Overclock the router's CPU?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah i thought it was quite funny myself i went from 200mhz to 216mhz!! maybe ill water cool my router and go higher..lol


----------



## hat (Oct 14, 2007)

What benefit does that bring?


----------



## T1GG4L4T0R (Oct 14, 2007)

whats the world record for that cpu?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

its a Broadcom BCM5352..i guess the more you clock it the faster the throughput of the router..same as any cpu


----------



## hat (Oct 14, 2007)

damn you, now I want to overclock my router!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

what make model of router do you own?


----------



## hat (Oct 14, 2007)

No idea, and it's not really mine, it's my dad's. I'm 15... lol
"Why do you want to know the make and model of the router??"
"I want to overclock it"
//dad throws wireless mouse at me


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

it may be compatible with ddwrt..i wouldn suggest doing it if its your dads he probably wouldnt be top happy


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

ahhhh i've got a wgr netgear, wrt seems to be linksys lol. will ddwrt work with my netgear?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

WNR8434B is the only netgear supported


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

dang it, any firmware to oc a netgear's cpu? lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

dont believe so..theres are quite a few routers that are supported though
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

you know any similiar firmware stuff for netgears?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

nope i just discovered ddwrt when i was searching for firmware for my linksys


----------



## Rusty1363 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Wrt54g*

I had this same router for a couple years and used it mainly for my home network with 2 laptops and my desktop. I have since replaced it, because it seemed at least once a day, my computers would lose connectivity and id always end up having to pull the router power to reset it. Im not a genius with networking, but it was kindof a pain. I replaced it with a netgear, which was easier to setup, and havent touched the thing in over a year. Possible it was the firmware or just a bad router  but dont have that problem anymore.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

i had the exact opposite of yours i had my netgear for 6 months and had to reset it all the time but so far this linksys with the ddwrt firmware is rocking out,i took a walk with my lappy earlier and now that i boosted the cpu speed and the transmit strength i would say i have a good 1/4 mile range with this router..compared to walking out to my front porch and losing connection its sweet


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i had the exact opposite of yours i had my netgear for 6 months and had to reset it all the time but so far this linksys with the ddwrt firmware is rocking out,i took a walk with my lappy earlier and now that i boosted the cpu speed and the transmit strength i would say i have a good 1/4 mile range with this router..compared to walking out to my front porch and losing connection its sweet



whoa sweet, maybe you want like some mosfet type heatsinks to the cpu in the router so that you can oc more?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

i think ill go straight to watercooling..if i could figure out how to open this bad boy up i would put a heatsimnk on the ram and cpu


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

lol, you'd actually wc your router? whoa man, now thats hardcore. lets make a router ocing thread. lol. hot sure how you're gonna go about wcing it, considering a block is like the size of half the router.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2007)

custom made waterblock man


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

lol, install like a 15W tec and a custom heatsink the size of the router.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2007)

this is very helpful.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

man, theres no ddwrt for netgears. any of you folks know anything similair for netgears?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2007)

panchoman said:


> man, theres no ddwrt for netgears. any of you folks know anything similair for netgears?



what model?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

wgr614 (v5)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guys do you know if I would be able to overclock a Linksys WRT54GS Ver.6?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2007)

panchoman said:


> wgr614 (v5)



no dice, sorry.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey guys do you know if I would be able to overclock a Linksys WRT54GS Ver.6?



not through firmware, but i'm sure you could hard-clock it somehow...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmmm, wish I could find out if my D-Link or ZyXel routers are supported.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 14, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> not through firmware, but i'm sure you could hard-clock it somehow...



I was looking through their Website and saw something about a WRT54GS Ver.7 and 8 but nothing on 6. Their were flashing tools and other apps. I gots to read how to do this, seems well woth it.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

hey athlon, did you get any bandwidth/speed increases with the extra boost on the router?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, wish I could find out if my D-Link or ZyXel routers are supported.



model numbers?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

D-Link DI-524 (rev C1, iirc) and ZyXel X550


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware

dont understand half the stuff, and it only has the v3 version of my router


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> D-Link DI-524 (rev C1, iirc) and ZyXel X550



no luck there, either.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> no luck there, either.


Yeah, I didn't see either in the lists of supported or unsupported. The brands aren't even listed, which strikes me as odd. I was hoping that perhaps at least one of them was a re-brand. I'd try to flash to find out, but I'm not up for bricking my routers. lol.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I didn't see either in the lists of supported or unsupported. The brands aren't even listed, which strikes me as odd. I was hoping that perhaps at least one of them was a re-brand. I'd try to flash to find out, but I'm not up for bricking my routers. lol.



nah, i was checking a whole bunch of different firmwares, NONE support your routers, lol.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

random, did you check out the openwrt link that i sent you?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2007)

panchoman said:


> random, did you check out the openwrt link that i sent you?



you sent me a link? lol, i didn't get it.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> nah, i was checking a whole bunch of different firmwares, NONE support your routers, lol.


The D-Link is the one that desperately needs a good firmware. It's a piece of junk, and constantly drops when you have a lot of open connections (torrenting), but I can't really complain about the ZyXel. It's a kick ass router, handles anything I throw at it. Has a ton of features too. MIMO, QoS, numerous filtering options, etc., etc. Was just kinda hoping I could unlock more features. It was a sweet deal for $40 when I picked it up on sale at CompUSA. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## tater (Oct 14, 2007)

i recently retired my wrt54g. It was ok until i upgraded the firmware.. i have a feeling the firmware on it is wrong. but it crashed every single morning around 6 am so i bought a nice new buffalo wireless G.. my dad has a buffalo wireless N thats sweet...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

tater said:


> i recently retired my wrt54g. It was ok until i upgraded the firmware.. i have a feeling the firmware on it is wrong. but it crashed every single morning around 6 am so i bought a nice new buffalo wireless G.. my dad has a buffalo wireless N thats sweet...



throw me your wrt54g will ya?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah, give it to pancho


----------



## tater (Oct 14, 2007)

nah. I am prolly gonna do this little linux firmware mod to it and use it at my g-pa's...i wish i could get one of my others to do it.. i really dont want to mess my wrt54g up and not be able to fix it...i got 2 d-link dl-624 and 2 linksys BEFW11S4's laying arround but none are supported by this dd-wrt firmware


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

awwww


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 14, 2007)

dd-wrt > your life


----------



## tater (Oct 14, 2007)

lol (dont mean to hijack your thread)... but can u correct a router that u have messed up the firmware


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

reflash it?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

it seems like router ocing is the newest trend lol.


----------



## tater (Oct 14, 2007)

but my point is where do u upgrade its firmware? ...in the admin panel(which is the firmware). what do you do if you screw that up...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

hmm i dont know, i think dd wrt has info on what to do if you brick your router in their wiki. check that.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 14, 2007)

goole "bricked router"


----------



## tater (Oct 14, 2007)

k thanks ira, just wanted to make sure there was a recovery process that didnt involve buying a new router


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2007)

other than overclocking and signal output adjustment my router came with all the unlockables on your WRT54G not to mention its a 125G router 


though mine has a supported DD WRT hmmm and i already beat your router for speed athlon mine has a 240mhz broadcom cpu in it  and its avg stable oc is 250mhz


----------



## tater (Oct 15, 2007)

i cant find the speed for my N (transfer speeds of 300mbps) but one of G's is 200mhz (transfer speeds of 125mbps)

N =  BUFFALO WZR2-G300N
G =  BUFFALO WHR-HP-G54
(also have a LINKSYS WRT54G v1.1)

Also i got dd-wrt on the linksys and its sweet how much info it gives you


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

you oc with the linksys?


----------



## tater (Oct 15, 2007)

no..i havent tried


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

well do it already then lol


----------



## tater (Oct 15, 2007)

how do u?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

increase the frequencies and clocks probably lol. athlon says how to do it on the 1st page.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 15, 2007)

you can use telnet to oc the router after you get the ddwrt firmware on it

@cdawall why you always gotta make things a competition?


----------



## tater (Oct 15, 2007)

wut would the commands be?.. i have dd-wrt on the router just fine


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 15, 2007)

hit up the run command in xp and type

telnet 192.168.1.1 at this point the telnet windows will come up now type

username: root
psswd: admin

nvram get clkfreq < will tell you your cpu clock

nvram set clkfreq=*** < *** = your desired frequency

nvram commit< sets the desired frequency


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

you have to use telnet? 

on my netgear i just go to: 

http://192.168.1.1 and it brings up my firmware.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 15, 2007)

thats only for clock the cpu..the xmit and other options are on the normal firmware page


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

hey athlon, can you access the temp sensor of the cpu with the firmware? wouldn't wanna fry the router's cpu you know.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 15, 2007)

i was looking into that,but it seems there are a few mods you can do but nothing already built in


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

there should be screws on the back.


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2007)

Nobody knows safe temps for router cpus though


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

well we could figure out if we could access cpu temps. im sure we could find the thermal specs of the cpu somewhere on the net.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2007)

You could use something like this to cool the cpu. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103017


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet find wile e.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 15, 2007)

there arent any screws on the  linksys wrt54g/gs/gl  you have to pull really hard on the blue part and it comes apart


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> you can use telnet to oc the router after you get the ddwrt firmware on it
> 
> @cdawall why you always gotta make things a competition?



because i am insanly competitive


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 15, 2007)

so 250mhz is all you got cdawall?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2007)

lol 240 is stock i havnt even tried yet


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 15, 2007)

im going for 300 here pretty soon..after i get my ram sinks on and im customizing a cpu heatsink at the moment


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> im going for 300 here pretty soon..after i get my ram sinks on and im customizing a cpu heatsink at the moment



lol i would have to pull the entire case appart to add that kinda stuff







 look how small this thing is!!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

lol some flat mosfet hsf's should do nicely in one of those. my netgear is similair to that.


----------



## tater (Oct 15, 2007)

if i wasnt on a v1.1 id compete...my wrt54g is 125mhz stock.. i put it at 130mhz to test


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2007)

Go for 150MHz


----------



## tater (Oct 15, 2007)

im gonna look into modding it with some fans...i have no heatsinks i can use...smallest i have is like 462


----------



## Wile E (Oct 16, 2007)

tater said:


> im gonna look into modding it with some fans...i have no heatsinks i can use...smallest i have is like 462


Dig out the hacksaw.


----------



## tater (Oct 17, 2007)

i wasnt thinking of going that far..more like a .25" - .5" wide drill bit, and a shorted out psu.. use some thin heatsink fans


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2007)

tater, dont forget to post pics, same with you athlon!


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a WRT-54G Rev 4 confirmed by DD WRT. I will work on flashing this thing tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## erico (Oct 29, 2007)

You guys are nuts. LOL. I have two WRT54Gs. One is bricked and the other has DD-WRT firmware on it. I upgraded to n-Draft a couple of weeks ago and retired mine. I will probably sell it online. Don't ask for it unless you live in western Europe though.  The postage and tax are probably killer from over here even though I bought one of them in Texas and the other here in the Netherlands.

DD-WRT rocks!!
overclocking the CPU and boosting the tx power really made a difference in useability and throughput.

have fun..you mad dog router overclockers!  yeh..thats it..go for 3 GHZ!


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 2, 2007)

Can anyone help me out? I don't want to brick my router..


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 2, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it.





KennyT772 said:


> Can anyone help me out? I don't want to brick my router..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont want to sound like an asshole but just read the wiki


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 2, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


>



It is broke, my 360 doesn't get very good reception in my living room, yet the laptop does. Time for a signal boost. I've found the wiki page for it, now I'm just waiting on the downloads.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2007)

you do know that boosting the signal from the router increases heat and the router can fail


----------



## tater (Nov 2, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> you do know that boosting the signal from the router increases heat and the router can fail



overclocking you computer can cause it to heat up and increase failure rate...but there are PLENTY of people willing to do it...so i dont see why your warning is gonna be convencing enough to stop anyone (thanks for the warning though)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2007)

it was a warning to a friend


----------



## tater (Nov 2, 2007)

i really wish i could find the speed on my BUFFALO WZR2-G300N.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2007)

there are buffalo routers that support ddwrt


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 2, 2007)

tater said:


> i really wish i could find the speed on my BUFFALO WZR2-G300N.



I wonder what the difference is between your router and this one is????http://www.buffalo-technology.com/p...-n-nfiniti-broadband-router-and-access-point/

As this one in the link is supported , but the lack of the 2 in the model number makes me think maybe not!


----------

